# Ihr Heil versuchen



## dimhollow

Hello there!
I'd like to know *how common* today is the usage of "sein Heil bei jemandem versuchen" in ordinary speech.
I understand the English equivalent to be "to try your luck with someone".
I ventured to build the following sentences for demonstration purposes:

1. Ich will darum mein Heil bei der Stadtverwaltung versuchen/probieren.
2. Weswegen versucht sie ihr Heil beim Kammergericht.
3. Er wird sein Heil bei ihr versuchen.

Thank you.
Dimhollow


----------



## διαφορετικός

I think "sein Heil versuchen" does not really exist. (It is not common at all.)
However the following idiomatic expressions do exist:

sein Heil suchen
sein Glück versuchen


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> I think "sein Heil versuchen" does not really exist.


Da muss ich Dir wiedersprechen.

Bei meiner Suche nach dem Wortprofil von "Heil" habe ich zu meiner Verwunderung festgestellt, dass es ziemlich viele Belege
dafür gibt:
versuchen hat Akkusativ/Dativ-Objekt Heil  (auf _versuchen_ klicken und dann runterscrollen)






διαφορετικός said:


> sein Heil suchen


"sein Heil suchen" kommt natürlich wesentlich häufiger vor (siehe Tabelle):

_suchen_ hat Akkusativ/Dativ-Objekt _Heil_  (auf _suchen_ klicken und dann runterscrollen)


----------



## Hutschi

There are some fixed phrases.


Example:

"Er versuchte sein Heil"
_"Nur wer jung und flexibel genug ist, hat die Chance, sein Heil anderswo zu versuchen"_


_"Er versuchte dein Heil in der Flucht."  _
...

Source Redensartenindex.
sein Heil suchen - Redensarten-Index

The examples in #1 seem not to be idiomatic, even if they are not wrong.

The phrase is rather old, and I read it in old books, but it is very seldom now. The phrase it only idiomatic in very special context.

PS:
_*It is very seldom now.*_
It is so rare that I think it is dated. I understand it well but do not use it in "ordinary speech".
Maybe I would use it in a fairy tale.


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> dass es ziemlich viele Belege dafür gibt:
> _versuchen_ hat Akkusativ/Dativ-Objekt _Heil_


Ich halte es bis auf weiteres für möglich, dass diese Wortkombination jeweils spontan aus einer versehentlichen Vermischung der folgenden Redewendungen entsteht:


διαφορετικός said:


> sein Heil suchen
> sein Glück versuchen


Ich kann mir zudem keinen Sinn von "sein Heil versuchen" vorstellen, der nicht entweder "sein Heil suchen" oder "sein Glück versuchen" entsprechen soll. Oder soll es ein Mittelding dazwischen sein?


----------



## Hutschi

See also:
DWDS-Wortverlaufskurve für „"Heil versuchen"“, erstellt durch das Digitale Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache, <DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache>, abgerufen am 27.10.2022.


----------



## Hutschi

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich halte es bis auf weiteres für möglich, dass diese Wortkombination jeweils spontan aus einer versehentlichen Vermischung der folgenden Redewendungen entsteht:
> 
> Ich kann mir zudem keinen Sinn von "sein Heil versuchen" vorstellen, der nicht entweder "sein Heil suchen" oder "sein Glück versuchen" entsprechen soll. Oder soll es ein Mittelding dazwischen sein?


Im Redensartenindex gibt es sowohl "sein Heil suchen" als auch "sein Heil" versuchen.
Auch "sein Heil suchen" wird kaum noch verwendet.

DWDS-Wortverlaufskurve für „"Heil suchen"“, erstellt durch das Digitale Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache, <DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache>, abgerufen am 27.10.2022.


----------



## διαφορετικός

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich halte es bis auf weiteres für möglich, dass diese Wortkombination jeweils spontan aus einer versehentlichen Vermischung der folgenden Redewendungen entsteht:


Das war wohl eine falsche Vermutung, da "sein Heil versuchen" in älteren Texten relativ häufig vorzukommen scheint.


----------



## dimhollow

Stumbled on this construction twice, on Duden and on Forvo, so really thought it'd be common currency in today's Germany; doesn't seem like it though.

Heil

Heil pronunciation: How to pronounce Heil in German, Dutch, Icelandic, Old Norse


----------



## bearded

Google Books Ngram Viewer: sein Heil suchen/sein Heil versuchen.


----------



## Frieder

Also interesting: Ngram Viewer - versuchte sein Heil, suchte sein Heil


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> Also interesting: Ngram Viewer - versuchte sein Heil, suchte sein Heil


How can it be that different depending on mood / tense?


----------



## Kajjo

διαφορετικός said:


> I think "sein Heil versuchen" does not really exist. (It is not common at all.)
> However the following idiomatic expressions do exist:
> 
> sein Heil suchen
> sein Glück versuchen


I agree totally. At least in contemporary German, only these two phrases are common. The other combinations sound at best weird, if not as an erroneous mixup. 



dimhollow said:


> 1. Ich will darum mein Heil bei der Stadtverwaltung versuchen/probieren.
> 2. Weswegen versucht sie ihr Heil beim Kammergericht.
> 3. Er wird sein Heil bei ihr versuchen.


zu 1: This sounds stilted and artificial. No one would express it that way in contemporary German. That was your central question, wasn't it? If at all, it should be "sein Heil suchen" but with regards to "Stadtverwaltung" this sounds intentionally joking or stilted or just off. With "probieren" it doesn't work at all.

zu 2: "Weswegen" introduces questions. "Deswegen" introduces statements. With "versuchen" this sentence does not work for me, with "suchen" is it possible, but again stilted and old-fashioned.

zu 3: Makes not much sense to me. If at all, it should be "suchen" in contemporary german.


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Das war wohl eine falsche Vermutung, da "sein Heil versuchen" in älteren Texten relativ häufig vorzukommen scheint.


ich vermute, hier liegt eine veraltende Bedeutung von _versuchen _zugrunde, nämlich _eine Sache auf die Probe stellen_. Heute wird versuchen i.d.R. nur noch mit Objektinfinitivsätzen (_versuchen etwas zu tun_) gebraucht. Das würde zumindest erklären, warum der Ausdruck für ein modernes Ohr so schräg klingt, früher aber wohl recht verbreitet war, wenn auch nie so verbreitet wie _sein Heil suchen_.

In _sein Glück versuchen_ hat sich diese veraltende Bedeutung erhalten und wird nur darum nicht hinterfragt, weil es eine so bekannte Redewendung ist.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> In _sein Glück versuchen_ hat sich diese veraltende Bedeutung erhalten und wird nur darum nicht hinterfragt, weil es eine so bekannte Redewendung ist.


Ja, und wahrscheinlich auch deswegen, weil sich die moderne Bedeutung von "versuchen" hier nicht ganz so beißt und die meisten gar nicht drüber nachdenken.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> ich vermute, hier liegt eine veraltende Bedeutung von _versuchen _zugrunde, nämlich _eine Sache auf die Probe stellen_.


"Sein Heil auf die Probe stellen" ergibt für mich auch keinen Sinn. 🤔



Kajjo said:


> weil sich die moderne Bedeutung von "versuchen" hier nicht ganz so beißt und die meisten gar nicht drüber nachdenken.


Mir wäre niemals eingefallen, dass es sich bei "sein Glück versuchen" um etwas anderes handeln könnte als die Default-Bedeutung von "versuchen". Wenn man sein Glück versucht, versucht man etwas, um zu sehen, ob man dabei Glück hat oder nicht.

_Versuch' doch dein Glück beim Lottospiel! =
Versuch' doch das Lottospiel und siehe, ob du da Glück hast! _


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Versuch'


Nur nebenbei angemerkt: "Versuch!" ist eine korrekte Imperativ-Form. Der Apostroph ergibt hier keinen Sinn und ist absolut unüblich. Du kannst "versuch!" oder "versuche!" gleichwertig verwenden. In gesprochener Sprache wird fast nur noch "versuch!" verwendet. Ich würde auch in geschriebener Sprache diese Form bevorzugen.


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich kann mir zudem keinen Sinn von "sein Heil versuchen" vorstellen, der nicht entweder "sein Heil suchen" oder "sein Glück versuchen" entsprechen soll.



Der Ausdruck "bei jmdm. sein Heil versuchen" wird im DWDS als ugs. _(vielleicht regional? )_ angesehen. Wenn er so veraltet/ ausgefallen/ unsinnig wäre, wie hier einige behaupten, würden das DWDS und der Duden - ohne Anmerkung _ugs._! - ihn wohl nicht anführen.


> *Heil* (DWDS)
> _umgangssprachlich_ bei jmdm. sein Heil versuchen (= versuchen, ob man bei jmdm. Glück, Erfolg hat)
> _umgangssprachlich _er wird sein Heil woanders, in der Großstadt versuchen
> _umgangssprachlich _mit jmdm., etw. sein Heil versuchen (= versuchen, ob man mit jmdm., etw. fertig wird)





> *Heil *(Duden)
> bei jemandem [mit etwas] sein Heil versuchen _(Erfolg zu haben versuchen)_


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> "Sein Heil auf die Probe stellen" ergibt für mich auch keinen Sinn. 🤔


Und wie verstehst du dann _sein Glück versuchen_? Bei Grimm seht _sein Glück, Heil versuchen_ als Varianten der selben Aussage und das wird auch mit Textstellen belegt. Daneben gibt es noch _sein Glück auf die Probe stellen_, was auch sehr Ähnliches bedeutet.

Aber du hast schon recht, andere Bedeutungen von _versuchen_ könnten besser passen. Bei Grimm kommt die Wendung _sein Heil versuchen_ mehrfach vor, unter anderem unter dem Eintrag von versuchen mit einem Bedeutungsspektum, wo auch _etwas wagen _und _etwas in Angriff nehmen _vorkommt. Passt das für dich besser?


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Wenn er so veraltet/ ausgefallen wäre


Oh doch, die Markierung als veraltet sind nicht immer auf dem neuesten Stand. Aber du magst recht haben, dass es regionale Unterschied gibt und es vielleicht deswegen noch nicht markiert ist.

Auf mich wirken die Formulierungen regelrecht falsch, bestenfalls super altmodisch und gestelzt.


----------



## JClaudeK

> Redensartenindex
> *sein* *Heil* *versuchen**,* etwas probieren; sein Glück versuchen
> leicht gehoben;
> _"Jens versuchte sein *Heil* in der Flucht, doch die Apothekerin war schneller, drehte ihm blitzschnell seinen rechten Arm auf den Rücken und führte ihn im Polizeigriff in das Büro";_
> 
> Das Adjektiv "heil" bedeutet "gesund", "unverletzt". Schon früh wurde es auch auf die religiöse Sphäre und auf andere Bereiche ausgedehnt, wo das Wort als Substantiv mit Wohlergehen, Unversehrtheit, Rettung (Seelenheil) oder Wiederherstellung (Heilung) umschrieben werden kann.


Offenbar nicht _veraltet_, sondern _leicht gehoben_.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Offenbar nicht _veraltet_, sondern _leicht gehoben_.


Erstens geht das ja oft Hand in Hand: Vieles Veraltete wird noch länger als gehoben empfunden. Andererseits denke ich nicht, dass der Redensartenindex hier der Maßstab der Dinge ist.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> ... geht das ja oft Hand in Hand: Vieles Veraltete wird noch länger als gehoben empfunden.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich kann mich nur wundern, wie heftig sich einige trotz eindeutiger aktueller Belege gegen die Evidenz sträuben:



> Google
> 
> 22 sept. 2017 — Der in der Nähe der Sinkstelle befindliche dritte Einmaster _versuchte sein Heil_ in der Flucht.
> 22. oct. 2018 -  Sie hatten das vermutliche Einbruchswerkzeug noch dabei. Ein weiterer Mann _versuchte sein Heil_ in der Flucht und rannte in Richtung Innenstadt ...
> 4 mars 2018 — Möglingen _versuchte sein Heil_ allein über den Kampf und machte spielerische Mängel durch robusten Einsatz wett.
> 1 oct. 2018 — Philippsburg war im Spielaufbau gefälliger, Neibsheim _versuchte sein Heil_ in Kontern,
> 9 avr. 2014 — Der SVG _versuchte sein Heil_ in Kontern, blieb aber insgesamt eher harmlos.
> ......


Dieser Ausdruck lebt (auch in Sportberichten, die man wahrhaftig nicht als _gehoben_ betrachten kann!), auch wenn wir* ihn bisher nicht kannten.

* Ich sage "wir", da auch ich ihn bisher nicht kannte.


JClaudeK said:


> habe ich zu meiner Verwunderung festgestellt, dass es ziemlich viele Belege dafür gibt:


----------



## Kajjo

Nur weil manche Dinge vereinzelt verwendet werden, werden sie dadurch nicht unbedingt richtig. Für sehr viele Sprichwort-Vermischungen finden sich Belege und trotzdem sind sie eindeutig falsch.

In diesem konkreten Falle bin ich hin- und hergerissen dazwischen, es einfach als veraltet oder regional überlebend anzusehen oder aus zeitgenössischer Perspektive als schlechte, vermischende Ausdrucksweise. Für mich klingt das einfach falsch.

In Bezug auf die Titelfrage und die dortigen konkreten Verwendungsmöglichkeiten (Beispielsätze) kann man doch wohl aber einstimmig festhalten, dass wir es alle so nicht verwenden würden, oder? Was nützt es dann, seltene Verwendungen in ganz anderem Kontext heranzuziehen?


----------



## dimhollow

Thank you all for the feedback!


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> oder aus zeitgenössischer Perspektive als schlechte, vermischende Ausdrucksweise.


Das ist eine  Möglichkeit, die ich nicht ausschließen will.

Aber wie gesagt: _Dieser Ausdruck lebt,_ das belegen die zahlreichen Ergebnisse (*180* auf der letzten Google-Seite). Genau darum ging es in der Anfrage


dimhollow said:


> *how common* today is the usage of "sein Heil bei jemandem versuchen" in ordinary speech.


----------

